# for your macro viewing pleasure



## Rye (Jul 6, 2016)

Prickly Rose




Crab Spider




Crab Spider 2




Crab Spider Waiting to Ambush




Fireweed just getting started. We'll collect the flowers when they start blooming and my wife will make Fireweed jelly out of it. It's surprisingly good.




Bee on clover - note the surprise leafhopper on the right

C&C is welcome


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice set.


----------

